# New Random Babble Thread...



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

When you just want to announce quick thoughts, disasters and successes and not bother with a new thread...


SUCCESS!! I left Jack out of his crate while I went to the grocery. Came home and everything is okay. :whoo: We are thinking of not crating him at night. little steps... 

Of course, I made sure that nothing was left out for him to chew.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

morriscsps said:


> When you just want to announce quick thoughts, disasters and successes and not bother with a new thread...
> 
> SUCCESS!! I left Jack out of his crate while I went to the grocery. Came home and everything is okay. :whoo: We are thinking of not crating him at night. little steps...
> 
> Of course, I made sure that nothing was left out for him to chew.


Yay!! 2 Snaps for you


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, Pam, I will vicariously bathe in your success, cuz I don't think that is going to happen any time soon here - with Mr. Finn. That is great!


----------



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

Good for you and Jack! How old is he?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I tried letting TIllie have free roam early in the summer. She did great, BUT she showed signifcant signs of stress (panting, pacing, etc) for hours after we got home... so I decided it would be best for her to be crated still when I am gone.  she is happy and safe and it's what she has come to know...


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack is 2. I would like to be able to let him sleep wherever at night. He still fits in his crate but I think it is a little on the small side. Every morning he staggers out and does a huge stretch. He naps in the open crate all the time.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

morriscsps said:


> Jack is 2. I would like to be able to let him sleep wherever at night. He still fits in his crate but I think it is a little on the small side. Every morning he staggers out and does a huge stretch. He naps in the open crate all the time.


I'm just thinking that even an airline makes you show them that a dog can stand up and turn around in a crate. Can he do that? If not you may seriously think about getting him a bigger one for all night. I'm glad he was a good boy when you were gone!

xxoox


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

It isn't that small for him. It just doesn't have the 6" of extra length, maybe only 2" extra. He still can sleep stretched out on his back, feet flopping in the air.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

*"What? It isn't my new bed?"*

The reason why I am rewashing a load of clothes. sigh... He is lucky he is cute.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We just recently left Abby and McGee loose in the house when we were going to be gone quite a few hours for a dr. appt. out of town. They did great! BTW, we did try it for shorter times first!!! My neighbor came over and let them out during that time so they got to run around in the yard for a while, too. We put in a doggie door a week ago so next time they will be able to go outside themselves when they need to. McGee runs in and out like a little trooper - Abby has to be "guided" through! We are hoping she will eventually start using it on her own!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kathie, Abby will do it, it took Misty awhile to use it, finally when she was left in she did it. They always seem to learn coming in before going out.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Can't wait for Teds day to try. I was thinking if all goes well up to Christmas, I would try in the new year after the tree comes down.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Look what I got over the weekend.

The edge? I've gone over it. On the other hand, what self respecting Jersey girl does not have a leopard print couch?


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

so cute!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha AWESOME!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Love it! Very posh...


----------



## mcc.christina (May 23, 2012)

Eloise sat through a whole brushing/combing with no wiggling!! It's the small things


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Yup...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

:doh: Me and my big mouth. The eldest has his first high school project so I have been throwing ideas at him for Peter the Great. I thought he said he needed to do a political cartoon. He also mentioned that Peter the Great brought European fashion to Russia. 

Me, being oh so clever: "You could do a Borzoi and Black Russian Terrier gawking at a French Poodle shivering in the snow." 

The eldest boy child: "I don't need to do a political cartoon but..... if you want to draw it, I would use it." 

sigh.... I try never to help him do his projects. You can always tell which kids had a *little* extra help. Usually we just make sure he puts things in tidy text boxes. I guess I could try.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I caught a stomach bug sunday night, spent most of the night on the bathroom floor, sometimes passed out, oh, but I woke up, b/c I was throwing up. ah, and yes, I have shoulder length hair, so I had to clean up. all my dogs woke up and camped out by the bathroom, sweet and confused why I'd be bathing so late at night.

Didn't go to work the next day (work at a school, they wouldn't have let me in), and Ollie, like he used to do when he was a wee pup, and I had migraines, he stayed in bed with me for 7+ hours. such a good boy.

Either that or the heat wave we're having got the best of him.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

My munchkin got the mega-back-to-school cold. Huge amounts of snot and post-nasal drips. Monday he came home from school and said, "Mom, I don't feel so good", followed by "Mom, I missed." Oh joy... 

Jack isn't as sophisticated as Ollie. He was more interested in the regurgitated hotdog all over the bathroom floor than offering comfort. Disgusting creature. uke:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> I tried letting TIllie have free roam early in the summer. She did great, BUT she showed signifcant signs of stress (panting, pacing, etc) for hours after we got home... so I decided it would be best for her to be crated still when I am gone.  she is happy and safe and it's what she has come to know...


Kodi is 3 1/2 and he STILL prefers to be crated while we're out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Jack is 2. I would like to be able to let him sleep wherever at night. He still fits in his crate but I think it is a little on the small side. Every morning he staggers out and does a huge stretch. He naps in the open crate all the time.


Kodi snuggles on the bed with me until about 9:00, then he gets down and starts fussing to go to bed. His crate is OPEN, beside the bed, but that's not good enough. He wants me to shut the door!ound:


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Ted actually barked at me the other night because he wanted to go in his crate in his pen. Didn't realize that it was past his bedtimeound:


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nina is also allowed more run of the house time. Potty training seems to be coming along. Yeah! I am switching Nina's feed to Taste of the Wild and her stools are normal. She had constipation issues on the other feed. She doesn't mind me cleaning her eyes or combing her face that much any more. Those cow ears have turned out to be an instant cure on the people and furniture chewing.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I just ate 10 cookies and a box of macaroni and cheese. And it wasn't kraft. I'm still not satisfied.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Kathie said:


> We just recently left Abby and McGee loose in the house when we were going to be gone quite a few hours for a dr. appt. out of town. They did great! BTW, we did try it for shorter times first!!! My neighbor came over and let them out during that time so they got to run around in the yard for a while, too. We put in a doggie door a week ago so next time they will be able to go outside themselves when they need to. McGee runs in and out like a little trooper - Abby has to be "guided" through! We are hoping she will eventually start using it on her own!


I would be afraid if I put a doggy door thst Jack would not come back inside. Jack loves wanting to go outside, but it is tempting, maybe this Spring.


----------

